# need simple advice & opinion + SCHULTZ 10-15-10 qeustions



## mal2 (Feb 21, 2015)

grow details/notes:
-outdoor porch (decent sunlight)
-germinated
-planted in wool cube
-planted in pot with fox farm fish soil

grower details/notes:
/*growing weed for fun, 
-plant is growing decently but possibly a little slow 
-yellowing a  little pit at the top so based of my basic knowledge of plant biology i  figured the plant is lacking nutrients*/
*
MY QUESTIONS*
-i want to put some plant feeder i have some spare SCHULTZ 10-15-10 laying around and i was wondering if i should put a tiny bit in ?

-is this too small for about 3 weeks ? (pic attached) 

View attachment DSCN0343.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2015)

I would not use schultz. If your going to grow for fun you need to get nutrients that are made for cannabis.  You did well with FFOF now get some good nutes.   BUT... vegging plants need 24 hour light. You will need to invest in some lighting and not count on the porch for enough. This plant is a high energy plant that has specific needs.  Use the fertilizer at 1/4 strength for now if in ffof.  

Keep trying to post the picture.


----------



## mal2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I would not use schultz. If your going to grow for fun you need to get nutrients that are made for cannabis.  You did well with FFOF now get some good nutes.   BUT... vegging plants need 24 hour light. You will need to invest in some lighting and not count on the porch for enough. This plant is a high energy plant that has specific needs.  Use the fertilizer at 1/4 strength for now if in ffof.
> Keep trying to post the picture.



thank you for your input. very helpful! 

im confused about your suggestion for 24hr light though, i just cant picture any setting/scenario where an outdoor plant would NATURALLY get 24hrs of sunlight.. but i assumed you are just suggesting this because you want the plant to get the most out of the vegging stage and grow big. 

which is not that big of deal to me in this project, im simply growing just to raise a little plant  : ) so i dont really care how big it is just that it survives.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2015)

I can tell your going to be a great gardener. You just asked the same question i did.  Like I said cannabis is different then say marigolds or peas. It will grow 24 hours a day if given light. It is a high energy plant and it wants to get on with business of reproducing. It doesn't need a dark period until we are done vegging and ready to "flip" to flower. Then we go 12/12 light and dark.  The dark period needs to be completely dark.. 

Do some reading, there are lots of great resources here, you don't have to just believe me. ha 

 My favorite veg light is a T5. Not super expensive, quiet, and the plants love it for vegging. 

Not everyone wants big plants, smaller works better under LED, for instance.  Some people veg a very short time.


----------



## mal2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I can tell your going to be a great gardener. You just asked the same question i did.  Like I said cannabis is different then say marigolds or peas. It will grow 24 hours a day if given light. It is a high energy plant and it wants to get on with business of reproducing. It doesn't need a dark period until we are done vegging and ready to "flip" to flower. Then we go 12/12 light and dark.  The dark period needs to be completely dark..
> 
> Do some reading, there are lots of great resources here, you don't have to just believe me. ha
> 
> ...



thanks, yeah in high school i studied a few chapters of a marijuana grow book. and also some of the textbooks on plant biology, but it helps to talk to someone about it also.

also i was not really interested in getting into this whole project too much but now you've got me considering buying a light haha i'm thinking i might as well try harder than stick in out on the porch especially since where i live it gets foggy in the morning and sometimes cloudy during the whole day. i originally really planned on giving this project minimal effort because of the changing unreliable climate of where i live ( SF CA. ) , and price of electricity . so i started it with little hope in the first place... but maybe this extra light might be a solution and game changer. the only question now is it worth investing on a possible male plant

anyways, thanks for the info support and encouragement! youve def answered my question


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2015)

You can grow outdoors in Cali, right? Sure you can...


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 22, 2015)

Big *NO* to the Schultz! It is really a low tier nute. Jacks Classic is much, much better, with quality ingredients and still low in cost.

Listen to ROSE!

DD


----------



## mal2 (Feb 24, 2015)

Droopy Dog said:


> Big *NO* to the Schultz! It is really a low tier nute. Jacks Classic is much, much better, with quality ingredients and still low in cost.
> 
> Listen to ROSE!
> 
> DD



thanks, what nutrient n-p-k rating should i use ? can you suggest some other nutrient brands besides jacks classics so i cant get more of a variety/ selection.

 i did some research and it seems like jacks classics is reliable but id like to know about some others that could possibly be better.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2015)

Do you want to stick with organic? If so, I like to top dress about week 4 with worm castings. Then there are lots of nutrient line up... I don't like when they sell 15 things to grow with. I use earth juice. I used to use  Roots organics.. Teas are nice.. you can make this as easy or as hard as you want... I am glad to hear about jacks classics. I haven't before.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 25, 2015)

mal2 said:


> thanks, what nutrient n-p-k rating should i use ? can you suggest some other nutrient brands besides jacks classics so i cant get more of a variety/ selection.
> 
> i did some research and it seems like jacks classics is reliable but id like to know about some others that could possibly be better.



More expensive perhaps, but not better. That is, for chemical nutes. Get the "Dynamic-Duo", of 20-20-20,  and the Bloom Booster 10-30-20.

Espoma for organic nutes. Any of the 'tones' work fine.

I make my own soil mix, but still use both Jacks and Espoma.

DD


----------



## mal2 (Feb 25, 2015)

Droopy Dog said:


> More expensive perhaps, but not better. That is, for chemical nutes. Get the "Dynamic-Duo", of 20-20-20,  and the Bloom Booster 10-30-20.
> 
> Espoma for organic nutes. Any of the 'tones' work fine.
> 
> ...




thank you for you input i have bought some jacks all purpose 20-20-20 . 
when the time comes i will choose blooming nutrients.


----------



## mal2 (Feb 26, 2015)

here's an update of the plant, 
#is it too green? maybe too much water (ive been feeding more water since more light)
 new grow stuff:
{ CFL 60 watt light, water only, FFOF soil. } 

View attachment DSCN0353.jpg


View attachment DSCN0357.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2015)

I personally would not be using something that is 20-20-20.  Check out some nuted formulated for cannabis. Their n-p-k are quite different.   Also, Jacks is not organic.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2015)

Your baby is beautiful. It likes the ffof.    I am like minded to THG ... They need high N in veg, high p in flower and K in flower.


----------



## mal2 (Feb 26, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I personally would not be using something that is 20-20-20.  Check out some nuted formulated for cannabis. Their n-p-k are quite different.   Also, Jacks is not organic.





ive already bought the fertilizer and its delivering today!  haha , do you really think its that bad ? i do not mind feeding it non organics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2015)

I wouldn't say that it is bad, but that it is far from ideal.  Cannabis is not like flowers or even tomatoes.  It is a high energy plant and has specific wants and demands. If you check out the N-P-K of vegetative nutes formulated for cannabis, you will find that most of them are higher in N and lower in P, as this is what cannabis likes best.  Conversely during flowering you want something that is lower in N (too much N can inhibit flowering) and higher in P.


----------



## mal2 (Feb 28, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I wouldn't say that it is bad, but that it is far from ideal.  Cannabis is not like flowers or even tomatoes.  It is a high energy plant and has specific wants and demands. If you check out the N-P-K of vegetative nutes formulated for cannabis, you will find that most of them are higher in N and lower in P, as this is what cannabis likes best.  Conversely during flowering you want something that is lower in N (too much N can inhibit flowering) and higher in P.





Well god damn , i've already bought it and used a little less than 1/2 a teaspoon so far. Thanks for the advice hemp goddess but **** it, ill just use different nutrients on my next grow even though i know its not too late. This grow was more like a test anyways. But i do wish you or someone else had told me that before that unhelpful  "droopydog" told me to use jacks. 

thanks again.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2015)

I am sorry I didn't have time to look it up when you posted that at first. I have never heard of that nute...I am glad you only used a half a teaspoon.  I don't know if you have had time to read the rules, but there is no swearing on this site, as much as  some of us would like to do, it is not allowed. 

If droopy dog has used them then they must be ok nutes. So lets not get excited till we see how they do... We are on your side, we want your grow to rock.


----------



## mal2 (Feb 28, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I am sorry I didn't have time to look it up when you posted that at first. I have never heard of that nute...I am glad you only used a half a teaspoon.  I don't know if you have had time to read the rules, but there is no swearing on this site, as much as  some of us would like to do, it is not allowed.
> 
> If droopy dog has used them then they must be ok nutes. So lets not get excited till we see how they do... We are on your side, we want your grow to rock.



okay, sorry for any negativity. yeah hope the grow rocks! thanks all


----------



## mal2 (Feb 28, 2015)

pic update:
lots of new leaves 

View attachment DSCN0359.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2015)

Your grow ROCKS... IT is beautiful, i am not kidding. Perfect color from here. this is gonna be fun.


----------



## mal2 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Your grow ROCKS... IT is beautiful, i am not kidding. Perfect color from here. this is gonna be fun.




haha i know ! turning out alot better than i thought


----------



## mal2 (Mar 2, 2015)

heres some pics of the plant growing faster, but seems to be possible issue with leaf tips.  (2nd pic) are they suppose to be like this ? 

View attachment DSCN0394.jpg


View attachment DSCN0396.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2015)

That is just showing it has had some nutes... Often the tips will  burn a little with nutes.


----------



## mal2 (Mar 2, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> That is just showing it has had some nutes... Often the tips will  burn a little with nutes.



cool thats what i figured!  so i gave it more steady light (because it is foggy today) and watered down the soil al little bit today.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

looks good.


----------



## mal2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> looks good.



thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2015)

mal2 said:


> cool thats what i figured!  so i gave it more steady light (because it is foggy today) and watered down the soil al little bit today.



Hey Mal, you need to observe the wet dry cycle that marijuana loves so much. Don't water a bit. Water hard till it runs out the bottom on the saucer and come back in 20 min and the plant should have taken more water up. Then dump the saucer is anymore is left.. Then let DRY, even to the point of a tiny wilt... not really but once you grow you can tell when a plant is thirsty. Some people feel the weight of the pot while wet and dry to tell when it needs water. Than water again like before. Soak/dry.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## mal2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Hey Mal, you need to observe the wet dry cycle that marijuana loves so much. Don't water a bit. Water hard till it runs out the bottom on the saucer and come back in 20 min and the plant should have taken more water up. Then dump the saucer is anymore is left.. Then let DRY, even to the point of a tiny wilt... not really but once you grow you can tell when a plant is thirsty. Some people feel the weight of the pot while wet and dry to tell when it needs water. Than water again like before. Soak/dry.  :vap-Bong_smoker:



thanks for the advice ! 
I FIXED THE PROBLEM 
the white spots have went away ive been watering it "medium" not heavy , and i water when the top layer of the soil has dried about a inch and a half deep. going really good right now! 

im scared to underwater it and scared to over water it. so ive been just watering every like 5 hours or so APPROX. (until soil gets pretty dry)








here is some update pictures::
(im thinking about cutting some bad leaves at the bottom) 

View attachment DSCN0420.jpg


View attachment DSCN0422.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2015)

Please re read my post up there, you have to use the wet dry cycle or your plants will die if you keep them moist all the time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 4, 2015)

If you are watering every 5 hours, that is not right or good.  Please, like Rosebud said, reread her post.  Shallow watering numerous times a day will result in shallow root growth.  If you water properly you only need to water every day or two.  Even in 1 gal bags, I do not have to water the plants more than once every two days.  Water heavy and then let dry out.


----------



## mal2 (Mar 4, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Please re read my post up there, you have to use the wet dry cycle or your plants will die if you keep them moist all the time.






The Hemp Goddess said:


> If you are watering every 5 hours, that is not right or good.  Please, like Rosebud said, reread her post.  Shallow watering numerous times a day will result in shallow root growth.  If you water properly you only need to water every day or two.  Even in 1 gal bags, I do not have to water the plants more than once every two days.  Water heavy and then let dry out.





hey guys, yes actually I started the dry cycle yesterday after i read Rosebud's comment! 
so its been drying for awhile and soil is still tiny bit damp.

thanks for letting me know, plant still looks healthy no signs of bad! 





some update pics:: 

View attachment DSCN0440.jpg


View attachment DSCN0442.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2015)

Well, they are quite easy to keep happy while they are this small.  We just want you to have the best plants possible and that means doing the right things the entire time.  We only commented because you said that you were watering every 5 hours AFTER RB gave you the info about watering deeply and thoroughly.


----------



## mal2 (Mar 5, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Well, they are quite easy to keep happy while they are this small.  We just want you to have the best plants possible and that means doing the right things the entire time.  We only commented because you said that you were watering every 5 hours AFTER RB gave you the info about watering deeply and thoroughly.



thanks i appreciate your help alot!

should i stick with dry cycle from now on? every time i water ?
what should my watering schedule be more like now


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, always use a wet/dry cycle for the rest of your life...:~)  really.


----------



## mal2 (Mar 5, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Yes, always use a wet/dry cycle for the rest of your life...:~)  really.



haha okay thanks that was easy answer lol


----------



## mal2 (Mar 11, 2015)

update incase you guys would like to see some pics  

View attachment DSCN0464.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2015)

Looking good, are you going to top her a bit?  You can read about fimming here.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26682


----------



## mal2 (Mar 11, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Looking good, are you going to top her a bit?  You can read about fimming here.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26682



actually, i was thinking about it since the bottom has gotten a little bushy from me cutting the two round leaves off ... 

BUT recently i've just havent had time to read about how to "top" correctly ... and dont want to ruin it from lack of knowledge.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2015)

You have time.  You can't hurt it by topping the leaves or fimming the leaves. That link i gave you up there makes it look easy, which it is..


----------



## mal2 (Mar 12, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> You have time.  You can't hurt it by topping the leaves or fimming the leaves. That link i gave you up there makes it look easy, which it is..




haha yeah youre right! i took a look made some very small cuts on some top leaves and little bit in other places to make sure it sends nutrients to the right places.


----------



## mal2 (Mar 18, 2015)

update, 

making progress, thanks to all that have helped me thus far... 
also heres a pic of the second baby


----------



## mal2 (Mar 18, 2015)

update, 

making progress, thanks to all that have helped me thus far... 
also heres a pic of the second baby 

View attachment DSCN0499.jpg


View attachment DSCN0500.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2015)

Looking nice.


----------



## mal2 (Mar 26, 2015)

leaves kinda folded, is this an issue? some of them are like that...

recently added some blood meal and bone meal 

View attachment DSCN0582.jpg


----------



## hippy59 (Mar 29, 2015)

looking great


----------



## mal2 (Apr 1, 2015)

hello, i need help ... 

the plant grew some one set of pistils and it still has a lot of organic nutrients in the dirt! (blood meal and bone meal ) what do i do ?

ALSO is it okay to cut off a branch to clone ? 
i think the plant is still in vegging stage even though it grew two pistils ... because it only grew those two...


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 1, 2015)

It sounds like preflowers. She's just showing she's a girl. Congrats


----------



## mal2 (Apr 1, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> It sounds like preflowers. She's just showing she's a girl. Congrats




thanks!


----------



## mal2 (Jun 11, 2015)

havent posted any pics in a while, heres some updated pics of my grow and the second 

View attachment IMAG0430.jpg


View attachment IMAG0431.jpg


View attachment IMAG0432.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2015)

Well my goodness isn't someone doing a great job!!!! Mojo for the finish. looking great.


----------



## mal2 (Jun 11, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Well my goodness isn't someone doing a great job!!!! Mojo for the finish. looking great.



:laugh: thanks!  its been growing somewhat slow, but i guess its because i just used light amounts of organic nutrients, mostly water. the big one is flowering and i just gave it some organic bloom feed to boost the process a little.


----------

